# Western Digital My Book Live 1TB Network Storage Connection issue



## lordfariq (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi.

Today i just buy my Western Digital My Book Live 1TB Network Storage this is first time im using WD NAS
I successfully installed Windows 7 x64 on my computer this week, but the computer sometimes loses contact with my WD 1TB Book live NAS(When trying to copy Big FILE). When this happens, I restart the computer, and the drive usually reappears. I just bought this hard drive two days ago. Instead of simply failing to recognize it, I sometimes get "not responding" errors when trying to open files.
here the screen shot










My hard drive (Western Digital My Book Live WDBACG0010HCH 1TB Network Attached Storage) appear in the compatibility list at window website.! http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/Details.aspx?type=Hardware&p=Western%... 

I contacted Western Digital support, Still no reply from them. still waiting
i find some hardware forum to check this out .. also not solution yet
i change my router,off firewall, also the same problem.

but if i try with MACBOOKPRO its working correctly. the problem now is at windows

Does anyone have any ideas about what I can do? Are there any downloads on the Microsoft site? Or will I have to bring the drive back to distributor

(I also keep getting a message at Windows can't find my shared i need to restart it before need to use it again.)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

router has nothing to do with the issue and I highly recommend you reengage your firewall protections.

macbook using the same network protocols the windows pc is? Just tcp/ip right? What is the wd nas unit configured to use for network protocols?


----------

